# Rock Steady - video lesson



## maplebaby (Oct 26, 2008)

Bad Company classic - this video show how i play this great tune....thanks for watching! 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sDdqIqoegVc


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

Love your lessons and playing. Wish my fingers would cooperate in moving that way!


----------



## kw_guitarguy (Apr 29, 2008)

Great video and playing once again!

P.S. Still waiting for Hotel California Acoustic version... 

~Andrew


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

My request for a lesson....Uncle Ted's version of Baby Please Don't Go. Wicked!


----------



## maplebaby (Oct 26, 2008)

thanks for the kind feedback guys.......very appreciated and i will sure consider the suggestions! Hope all is good,

dale


----------



## brimc76 (Feb 14, 2008)

Jim DaddyO said:


> Love your lessons and playing. Wish my fingers would cooperate in moving that way!


I'll second that! I really enjoy the lesson clips dale, thanks.

Brian


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

These are very nicely done! Thanks!

Ya know.. it would be nice to have a separate section for "Video Lessons" on this forum. Mods?


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Thought you were a displaced CAnuck ... was I wrong?


----------



## maplebaby (Oct 26, 2008)

Brian - thanks so much for giving your time to check it out.....hope all is good.

Hamstrung - lessons section could be good..thanks for the kind feedback!

shoretyus - i'm clueless on your post??? sorry

peace,
dale


----------



## jimsz (Apr 17, 2009)

Jim DaddyO said:


> My request for a lesson....Uncle Ted's version of Baby Please Don't Go. Wicked!


I second that request!


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

maplebaby said:


> Brian - thanks so much for giving your time to check it out.....hope all is good.
> 
> Hamstrung - lessons section could be good..thanks for the kind feedback!
> 
> ...


What Shoretyus meant what he thought you were an ex-Canadian (now living in Kentucky).


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Kenmac said:


> What Shoretyus meant what he thought you were an ex-Canadian (now living in Kentucky).


Ya I thought I remembered your introduction to the forum as an expat Canuck but was suprised to hear a Kentucky accent. Not that I have a problem with that.


----------



## maplebaby (Oct 26, 2008)

jimsz said:


> I second that request!


thanks for the info - got it! No i'm just from Kentucky - but i do wear shoes. I have some dear friends for Edminton Alberta and hope to venture that way some day.

i'll be listening to Mr. Nugent's tune - thanks for the heads up.

peace,
dale


----------

